# Camo4u - Military Camo Wraps



## glasseye

Neat idea to add a custom camo wrap to your bug-out truck:

http://www.camo4u.com

They have a ton of various camo patterns including several military styles...


----------



## tiredretired

Baaaaa, none available for my Crossfire.


----------



## glasseye

anyone try it?


----------



## tiredretired

Still not available for my Crossie.  What's a guy to do?


----------



## glasseye

I am liking the ATACS camo the have...


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

nothing for a snow trac either


----------



## marchplumber

didn't see the military styles.  Just the "hunter" type.  

God bless,
Tony


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

I once had the different the different cammo pattern manual for the different equipment both 4 color alklyde and 3 color carc.


----------



## marchplumber

Hey Don, 
Have you ever actually painted a MV?  I am going to be doing some body work on the 1009 and was seriously thinking of reshooting the entire truck.  Many members of another forum have had great success with Behr paint coded to match military colors.  Have any suggestions?  Always lookin to learn.

God bless,
Tony


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

the polyurethane  carc is just a urethane paint it's real hard like imeron the carc makes a great primer rough it up than seal it with a sealer if you have any rust showing through that will have to be removed than treat with something like por15 carc doesn't seal real well and rust and flaking can be a problem once your prep work is done I would look at a good 2 component paint like napa sells you can get mil spec cammo colors from them . yes I have done both 113 and duces did a hmmwv in carc once too carc is a real hazardous paint to work with so it's only done at general support level now with a paint booth. if you are painted in the old alkyd than I would sugest going to bare metal to have a good base to work from.


----------



## glasseye

Look under Tiger Stripe...


----------

